
Behind the Failure of Leap Transit’s Gentrified Buses in San Francisco - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/15/technology/behind-the-failure-of-leap-transits-gentrified-buses-in-san-francisco.html
======
jacalata
I wonder if Uber has poisoned the well for transit startups - there is so much
more awareness among both the public and the local governments of the law,
that it might never work for a brand new company to follow their "do it and
just let them sue you" model, because the lawsuits will arrive before they
have enough cash to fight it.

~~~
uptown
One reason Uber is able to get away with it is they don't own the cars. Leap
owned the busses, which centralizes the target for litigation, and made it
very easy to stop things in their tracks.

